# SYNTHERGINE - 7th BLOOD TEST RESULTS



## Synthetek (Jan 23, 2015)

Once again we have another round of tests. Submitted this time once again by Mooseknuckles. 

The last round of tests that Mooseknuckles did were while choosing to apply Synthergine intramuscularly. 

This time around he took Synthergine orally to compare versus IM.

As can be seen,  the improvement in his values is as impressive this time around as it was the first time.

Comments from Mooseknuckles:



> These tests are 1 month a part, no changes in diet, exercise, or supplements. This was orally taken, no injections, ran at 3ml per day nothing else.
> 
> This stuff is truly amazing.


----------

